# MILFs Escort Level



## IronMaskDuval

*tear. I finally got an X-T1. So excited. *tear @pixmedic We can start a MILF gang now and go curb the Nikon and Canon guys.

Pics coming soon. I have to work all day. SIGH


----------



## pixmedic

IronMaskDuval said:


> *tear. I finally got an X-T1. So excited. *tear @pixmedic We can start a MILF gang now and go curb the Nikon and Canon guys.
> 
> Pics coming soon. I have to work all day. SIGH
> 
> View attachment 117030


Mirrorless taking over the forum!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I take that glass off your hands if you get sick of them.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

jcdeboever said:


> I take that glass off your hands if you get sick of them.



well, i do have that 50 1.4 for sale!


----------



## jcdeboever

IronMaskDuval said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take that glass off your hands if you get sick of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i do have that 50 1.4 for sale!
Click to expand...

Yeah? Is it posted on here?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMaskDuval

FS Nikkor 50mm 1.4 Non AI

It is! I'll sell it to you for $90 shipping included.


----------



## PropilotBW

pixmedic said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> *tear. I finally got an X-T1. So excited. *tear @pixmedic We can start a MILF gang now and go curb the Nikon and Canon guys.
> 
> Pics coming soon. I have to work all day. SIGH
> 
> View attachment 117030
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrorless taking over the forum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 It's about time!!


----------



## Gary A.

Just picked up this puppy yesterday.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 117059 View attachment 117060 Just picked up this puppy yesterday.


Congrats! How awesome opossum is it? Its that an x mount planar?


----------



## runnah

How about less cameras and more attractive mothers with whom I would like to engage in coitus with?


----------



## Gary A.

IronMaskDuval said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117059 View attachment 117060 Just picked up this puppy yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! How awesome opossum is it? Its that an x mount planar?
Click to expand...

Yes, the Touit line.  I have a Zeiss 12mm, 32mm and 50mm macro all in a FX mount.  To be honest, the Fujinon and Zeiss lens are not significantly different on the sharpness scale.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Gary A. said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117059 View attachment 117060 Just picked up this puppy yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! How awesome opossum is it? Its that an x mount planar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Touit line.  I have a Zeiss 12mm, 32mm and 50mm macro all in a FX mount.  To be honest, the Fujinon and Zeiss lens are not significantly different on the sharpness scale.
Click to expand...


I don't care too much about sharpness. I just love the color rendering of the Zeiss line. I haven't used an X lens yet, so we'll see.


----------



## Craig268

Congrats and welcome to Fuji world.  I've been shooting with an XT-1 for some time now.  It's a terrific machine.


----------



## beagle100

congratz, welcome to the mirrorless world
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## IronMaskDuval

beagle100 said:


> congratz, welcome to the mirrorless world
> www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless



Thanks! I've been in it for a while now. I started in the MFT world. Now, I have an X-T1, A7, and A7R. All I use now is the r...


----------



## Derrel

Zeiss by Cosina! Like Pioneer by Centrex! Lincoln by Ford! Tab by SC Johnson Wax.


----------



## jaomul

Dslrs are better than mirrorless

(Stir the pot)

......and run


----------



## IronMaskDuval

jaomul said:


> Dslrs are better than mirrorless
> 
> (Stir the pot)
> 
> ......and run



You're absolutely right, and I agree @jaomul .

As an anchor.






As a door stop.





Even as Trumps' toupee.


----------



## jaomul

@IronMaskDuval 

Haha, your Photoshop skills are out of this world. Excellent post


----------

